# Has anyone done a Banewarrens Story Hour?



## JesterPoet (Mar 24, 2004)

Has anyone done a Banewarrens Story Hour?

I've done a search, but I can't find any obvious hits without reading through them, and I'm a player, not the GM.  I'd like to give my GM a link to one so he can see it from someone else's perspective too.

Anyone know of one offhand?

Thanks a ton!
JesterPoet


----------



## Mortepierre (Mar 24, 2004)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> Has anyone done a Banewarrens Story Hour?
> 
> I've done a search, but I can't find any obvious hits without reading through them, and I'm a player, not the GM.  I'd like to give my GM a link to one so he can see it from someone else's perspective too.
> 
> ...




Er .. you mean like this one?

It was about halfway down the page ...


----------



## arwink (Mar 25, 2004)

You might also want to wander over to Montecook.com

There's a forum there devoted entirely to the Banewarrens, so there's like to be a bunch of war-stories and other such included.


----------



## biorph (Mar 25, 2004)

The Banewarrens part of the story doesn't begin until page 13-14 or so.


----------

